# Newbie -so glad i found this message board ~



## shazzyB (May 10, 2007)

Newbie - age 33 - no children - married - ttc 10years

Hello everyone

At last i am able to submit a post. At this moment i am confined to the settee with my laptop after having both my fallopian tubes removed for ivf. It has been an absolute blessing to find this forum and be able to read the posts of other women who are going through the same thing as me. It is very obvious that you are a real support for each other and i really need that at the mo which is why i have signed up. 

Let me tell you my story 

I found out in November after a diagnostic laparoscopy that i had endometriosis which had fused all my organs together and damaged my fallopian tubes. I had laser treatment during the laparoscopy which was horrendously painful afterwards but which made a significant difference to my life in that i have had absolutely no period pain since which is a miracle to me after suffering severe pain all of my menstrual years. After the op doctor told me that i will never be able to conceive naturally and that i needed ivf. Both my tubes were blocked.  At my follow up appointment doctor told me that my fallopian tubes were full of fluid and that if it showed up on a scan i would have to have them removed - This came as quite a shock to me and an appointment was made for me for two days later. The scan very clearly showed the mis-shapen tubes and the black which indicates fluid - I then found myself having to make the decision to have them removed, which i did  and so 2nd of May at 1500hrs they were removed. 

Surprisingly to me this time i was in nowhere as near as much pain as last time so it has been a doddle to get over - i'm only sore and a bit tired but to tell you the truth i am enjoying the rest and the time off work and husband looking after me - he is wonderful.

Anyway it has been a mad 6 months for us - we had that crazy diagnosis and ive had two ops and we are on the ivf waiting list. 

I have absolutely no idea what is ahead of me except INJECTIONS - that's all i keep thinking about - i cannot imagine injecting myself everyday - tis mad!!!!

Anyway i would really appreciate making some friends who understand and also to help encourage anyone else out there who needs that bit of encouragement and support.

Thanks for reading - hope to hear from ya soon
Much Love ShazzyB xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi shazzyB !!

Welcome to FF and congrats on your first post!  

It sounds like you have been through so much already, it is such a shock to find out when things arnt as they should be, but im sure you will find no end of support on here, i know i have.  

I know its hard being on the waiting list, but once you get to the top and get started its not that bad injecting yourself.  I worked myself up into a right mess at the thought of it, but its not that bad i promise!! After the first couple of times its a doddle!!  

Good luck with your journey & welcome to FF, ive blown you a few bubbles to get you started! 

Scooby Doo
xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello shazzyB!!

Welcome to the site! I've found this site a godsend too. You can talk to people about anything to do with infertility which friends and family might not understand. I've found some good mates on here and I'm sure you will too. The injecting isn't so bad, I'm a needle phobic and can do the auto injecting (a device that injects for you).

Karen x


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello ShazzyB

When I saw your name, I just had to read your story, because until I got married, all my friends used to call me Shazi B, now I am Shazi T . 
You have done so well already, suffering all those years of pain ( I have very mild endometriosis and that's bad enough), so I am positive you will be strong enough to cope with I.V.F. and the injections.
Like everyone else has said, it's not that bad, and the fact that it's for a very good cause helps! Every time you inject you just think of another egg growing!
Good luck on the waiting list and wishing you loads of success when your treatment begins!
love
Shazi x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF ShazzyB

I can really only echo what others have said, and Wish you a speedy recovary from your surgery  IVF and its Injections are fine once you get started on them.

I am going to leave you some links for some of the boards within the FF forum to help you get started

IVF General ~CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board ~CLICK HERE

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats)
It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through 

*Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT*
Miss TC and Kate or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc.

If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night 
*CLICK HERE**



Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!**
~Dizzi~
*


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ya,

just wanted to welcome you to this fab site!!

You really have been through it. I had a lap this year and was dx with endo, came as a bit of a shock really after being told for so long that my infertility was unexplained!

I hope you get to the top of the wating list for iVF soon!

Can throuroughly reccomend the chat room, everyone is lovely in there and its a good place to talk about what you are going through.

Lots of live Cleox


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi shazzyB and welcome to the site 

Im so sorry to hear of what you have been through but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## shazzyB (May 10, 2007)

Wow - thankyou everyone for your replies - i am so encouraged. Being told by people who have actually done the whole injection thing that its not that bad is just so good, and Shazicowfan what you said about consider each injection another egg growing - total genius, love it, that is what i am gonna do and your right after pain all my life what is a little injection!!!! 

Honestly i cant tell you how uplifted i am by your replies and just being in touch with other women with the same heartcry as me is awesome.

Thanks Again - speak soon
Much Love
ShazzyB

P.S - Thanks for the links Dizzi - much appreciated xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Welcome


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi shazzib, A big  You have been through so much already. It must have  be a devastating blow when you were told about your tubes. The good news is that science has come forward so much in recent years and there are dedicated professionals out there who will do everything they can to make our dreams of becoming a mummy (and daddy) possible. You have been ttc for a long time. I thought 7 years next month for us was long but 10 years must seem a lifetime. This site is absolutely fantastic. I dont know what I would have done without all of the support and advice on here. Everyone is lovely. It is so nice to find people who have or who are going through the same experiences as yourself and who you can share your thoughts, feelings and emotions with. Me and my Hubby are currently undergoing our 1st IVF cycle after 3 failed IUI's and when I was told on my 1st IUI that I would have to inject myself I thought '' no way in a million years would I be able to do that'' but its strange that when it comes to it, you know you have to do it and you just have to remain positive and think to yourself, ''It will all be worth it.'' I wont bore you to death on my 1st post to you   so I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment and I hopr you get the baby you and your hubby deserve.
Take care
Kelly
xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome to the site.

like you i have blocked tubes and am having ivf.. at the start i could not imaging the injections and my boyfriend is terrifed of needles. but we coped very well. think he liked doing them. and i even decided to do the last week my self and i did the last jag with a bigger needle head. i swear its just a tiny prick and doesnt hurt. you will be fine and in your head you know its for a good cause. hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## shazzyB (May 10, 2007)

Hi Kelly2509, Hi Keepinghope

Thank you for  your messages and the well wishes, i pray you too will see your dreams fulfilled.

Today i have an appointment at my doctors to get sick notes for work and also for him to have a look at one of my wounds. The right hand side one is a tiny little line all neatly sewn up just like after my first laparoscopy but my left hand side is open - well that's the only way to describe it - it is healing but healing open and so i think i am gonna have quite a big scar, in fact its more like a hole - i have a feeling i am gonna have to have it re-stitched which is like worst nightmare coz i'll be awake - i really really really dont want that to happen - i'll let you know what happens. Also i have a throbbing pain inside on my left hand side - really uncomfortable - my right hand side is fine, cant feel a thing so i'm gonna mention that, feel like the left is healing much more slowly, decided to do some housework yesterday because DH tries but he's not that good really - totally regretted it - tired myself out, felt awful after it - my bezzy mate went mad when i told her so i wont be doing that again - but you know laying on settee for 14days is a killer!!!! I am so bored - ive had enough of daytime telly, ive read two books, been on tinternet - NOW WHAT!!!!! (LOL)

Anyway enough of the rant - thanks again for your messages - will keep you informed

Much Love
ShazzyB xxx


----------



## shazzyB (May 10, 2007)

Hello again ladies, well i have been to the doctors - i am so happy coz i didn't have to have my wound restitched, doctor said to keep it covered and it will heal itself - the scar will be a bit bigger than the other side but who cares its still only small really. He also gave me some anti inflammatories for the throbbing on my left side so hopefully i will be a bit more comfortable when they kick in. I decided to drive to the doctors thinking i will be ok because i am sitting down but actually it killed me everytime i dipped the clutch. i was very sore by the time i got back home so not going to drive for at least another week. 

Doctor give me a sick note for another two weeks but i work in a school and in two weeks they break up for a week so i've got another three weeks off work - i was thinking it would be a great opportunity to ransack the house and do all those jobs i never had the time to do before - But oh yeah, cant lift and carry stuff!!!!! So daytime telly it is then!!!!!! Aaaaaagh!!!!!

Would really appreciate hearing from people who have been on the waiting list for ivf - i was wondering what happens when you reach the top - do they just ring you up and say you've reached the top - and are there factors that get you to the top or are you just added to the list and then called in when it gets to you?


Much Love
ShazzyB xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi shazzyb, glad to hear all was well at your hospital appointement. Sorry to hear the drive was painful though. You should rest now until the wound has healed no more driving either!!! 
As for IVF and waiting lists etc..... Are you getting NHS funding or private? We are having 1 IVF funded (our current go) and we had had 3 previous IUI's. We went for our appointment at the hospital to discuss treatment as we had had a break for a while. They said we should receive an appoinment within the next 6-8 weeks. We received a letter about 2 weeks later to say that we had reached the top of the list and our appointment was stated in the letter for approx 4 weeks later. The 1st appointment was to discuss IVF, compliations, success rates, e.tc.e.t.c. We then had to sign all of the consent forms and get our prescriptions for he drugs. We were given a form for me to have another blood test as it had been a while since the last one (I believe this was to check FSH levels) This had to be done between day 2 and 4 of your monthly cycle. I also had to book an appoinment with my GP for the nurse to carry out a vaginal swab. (This is just to make sure that you do not have any current infection etc)My DH had to make an appointment for an upto date semen analysis.
Once you have been for blood tests, gp appointment e.t.c (you will have had a form from the clinic, explaining what to do on what dates) It sounds a lot to take in but you will be given all the information and instructions you need at your appointment. Im sorry I cant comment on what you can expect but generally I am led to believe most clincs operate in the same way. Maybe they will do some things a little different but on the whole they operate in the same way. Hope this makes sense.
Take care for now. Make sure you get some rest so that you can recover properly.
Enjoy the telly!!      
Love kelly
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shazzy B
Quick question which Clinic are you going to 

have you looked for it by a search on here or by location (ie your home town/the clinics town )
If you need me to do this just post here, as there may well be FFmembers at the same clinic as you who can help 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shazzyB (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi

I am going to James Cook Hospital Middlesbrough, would really appreciate speaking to others who have been there, if you could guide me to them that would be great.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive found a link or two 

Reveiw = CLICK HERE

Any one at thread , CLICK HERE

And I think you fall in the North Easties Location 
where you will find a good group of Chatters on this thread, 
CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------

